
What academic research caught the public imagination in 2015 - matthewmacleod
http://www.altmetric.com/top100/2015/
======
brudgers
Good content.

The layout with the list in the bottom right corner confused me because the
article meta-data/abstract appears directly below the arrow for "Top 100
List".

------
machbio
CRISPR at #17, surprising.. it has been talk of the town in 2015

~~~
mrstew
I guess the attention to it has been spread out over a bunch of different
papers.

